# Offshore out of Freeport



## airkeith

I fish a 25 Cape Horn out of Freeport, twin 200s, reasonable fuel economy. I have all the gadgets, Lowrance Structure Scan, 3g radar, and many years of fishing out 120 miles or so. Looking for 1 - 3 or so regular responsible/respectable fisherman who are experienced, have own offshore gear, know to travel light etc, that are able to contribute/split trip costs. Most of the time it seems these trips come together last minute, can be any day and always weather dependant. Non-Smoker and Beers can wait minded, preferred. If this interests you, please send me a PM.


----------



## jinxster

Give us an example of the routine - typical depart / return time, bottom fish along way?, expected cost, desired number of people per trip, etc.


----------



## airkeith

I have all of Rik's coordinates logged in. I like good bottom fishing as much as anyone. I'm open to whatever hooks up. AJ's, Grouper, Site fishing Lings, catching blue runners for bait, Dorado, dragging for a Wahoo or Bill I'm in.... Snappers when legal. Usually leave sun up or so and return before dark, time depends on how much fun we're having. Two or three, including myself is ideal. Cost varies on trip, speed and distance. 100 gallons of fuel gets 75 mile s offshore and back running 30 MPH or so. If we aren't in a hurry would be less gass/cost or greater distance. I hold about 190 gallons and not opposed to grabbing a fuel bladder to add range. Hope this helps....


----------



## [email protected]

pm sent


----------



## airkeith

Looking for one, maybe two on Friday 9/21
Sunrise out of Surfside, and out until ?
Start checking bottom @ 40-50 miles weather permitting, and go from there...


----------



## tuna can

if ya ever go on a sat evening im ur man. unfortunatly i work saturdays till 3 sux!
If your departure day changes let me know im iching to try out all my new lures lol


----------



## airkeith

Tuna Can, send me a PM with your contact information and when is best for you to go. I will add you to my short list. Thanks -


----------



## swimdad

PM sent !


----------



## raruga

*interested in tagging along*

I am interested in tagging along and don't mind splitting the cost.


----------



## Lexy1

Count me in. I'm interested. PM sent.


----------



## swimdad

*Freeport fishing?*

sent another PM
thanks


----------



## JRB66

pm'd


----------



## capnD

*call me*

PM sent


----------

